# Best Edition of the KJV?



## Grillsy

As you all well know there is a plethora of editions and versions of the KJV.

Which of these do you think is best and why?


----------



## Jesus is my friend

The Allan and Sons Longprimer Reference Edition-The quality of Binding is amazing,the typeset very legible,just a wonderful Bible, 

This would be the dream Bible I am working/praying towards

Picasa Web Albums - evangelicalbible.com - Allan Longpri...


----------



## Grillsy

Wow that truly is a beautiful Bible. 
Where can it be purchased?


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Here's one link,but they are only taking pre-orders now that they are out of stock the 2nd link should be fully stocked

Allan Oxford Longprimer Ref Ed. (KJV) Highland Goatskin Brown [Allan 53BR; FREE Shipping] - $190.00 : EvangelicalBible.com

Bibles Direct - Oxford Reference > Longprimer Edition


----------



## Pilgrim

I'm sure the Longprimer is excellent, but I don't think I could justify springing for one at this point because it doesn't have the italics as standard KJV's do. But the Atlantic Blue edition they've come out with this year looks tremendous.

I'm eventually wanting to get Allan's Brevier Clarendon with the Cyclopedic Concordance. It's a smaller Bible than the Longprimer but I understand it is still quite readable.


----------



## SolaGratia

YouTube - KJV Cameo LCBP


Executive Series Bibles | calfskin, softest to touch, sewn around the edges


----------



## PuritanZealot

Trinitarian Bible Society produce some fabulous simple straight KJV Bibles, but my 1876 Matthew Henry commentary family edition does it for me. If not the 1611 anniversary edition produced by Oxford Press, an exact fascimile of the original.


----------



## Peairtach

If you could get one with the Translators' Preface that would be good, but they always miss it out. It would help to put the KJV in some context if it was included.

Get one with the Translators' marginal notes, as they believed they were important.


----------



## LawrenceU

I really enjoy my Longprimer. Evangelical Bible is the place to buy them on this side of the pond.

Sent from my Garminfone using Tapatalk


----------



## JM

PuritanZealot said:


> Trinitarian Bible Society produce some fabulous simple straight KJV Bibles, but my 1876 Matthew Henry commentary family edition does it for me. If not the 1611 anniversary edition produced by Oxford Press, an exact fascimile of the original.


 
Agreed. The others listed are more money for not much more bang...not a lot of bang for you buck I guess.

I've watched good reviews about CBP on YouTube.


----------



## Pilgrim

Richard Tallach said:


> If you could get one with the Translators' Preface that would be good, but they always miss it out. It would help to put the KJV in some context if it was included.
> 
> Get one with the Translators' marginal notes, as they believed they were important.



I've found that even with nicer editions, many only have the Epistle Dedicatory. The Trinitarian Bible Society's Windsor Text Edition includes both the Epistle Dedicatory and the Translator's Introduction to the Reader. I don't know if all TBS editions have the Introduction or not.

I did find it ironic that the marginal notes are defended in the Introduction but the Windsor Text Edition doesn't have them. Well, I guess it wouldn't be a text edition if it did. The one KJV that I do have with the marginal notes is a cheap Zondervan reference edn. that has print that is too small for prolonged reading. But I definitely agree that the marginal notes are frequently helpful and interesting. That's one reason why I eventually want to get a high quality reference edition that has readable print and "black letter" instead of red letters. Most of the newer Cambridge editions seem to have red letters, whereas the Allan KJV's, which are old Oxford editions, do not.


----------



## Pilgrim

While you're going to want to get an edition that is Smyth Sewn and probably one that also has overcasting if you're going to spend $100+, to a large degree, the "Best Edition" is going to come down to personal preference, which would include things like:


Font and readability, which would include how much space is between the lines. (There's a technical term for the latter but it escapes me at the moment)
Single column or Double column, although I'm not aware of any high quality KJV edition in single column
Size, which would include things like whether you prefer a wide margin edition
Color
What kind of leather it is bound in i.e. whether you want something more limp like goatskin or something firmer and perhaps more durable like calfskin
Full Yapp or Semi Yapp
Whether you don't mind red letter editions or you can't stand them
Whether you want a reference edition or not
What kind of concordance and other helps are included

J. Mark Bertrand's Bible Design Blog is probably the best place to see these kinds of issues discussed. The websites of R.L. Allan and Evangelical Bible also have some very good information. Evangelical Bible's Facebook Page also has a lot of discussion of various editions. And there are a number of good threads here too. 

For a KJV that will primarily be used for devotional purposes, the Trinitarian Bible Society editions that include the Metrical Psalms are hard to beat with regard to content as well as price.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Another feature to consider: versification or paragraph style of verse layout. I prefer only styles that support each verse standing separately. No paragraph layouts that include multiple verses. Makes reading and cross-referencing much easier.

AMR


----------



## JM

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/trinitarian-bible-society-bibles-44143/#post598556


Pilgrim said:


> For a KJV that will primarily be used for devotional purposes, the Trinitarian Bible Society editions that include the Metrical Psalms are hard to beat with regard to content as well as price.



That's the one I have! It's the best Bible I own. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/trinitarian-bible-society-bibles-44143/#post596698

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/trinitarian-bible-society-bibles-44143/#post598556


----------



## Pilgrim

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Another feature to consider: versification or paragraph style of verse layout. I prefer only styles that support each verse standing separately. No paragraph layouts that include multiple verses. Makes reading and cross-referencing much easier.
> 
> AMR



That is definitely another issue worth considering. I too prefer a verse by verse format.

I didn't bring it up because the only KJV in print that I know of that is paragraphed is the recent Nelson single column edition. The paper and typesetting look pretty good to me and it has the marginal references too. But the binding doesn't look to be any better than their usual standard and some of the covers are far worse than their usual standard, which is pretty low. So I doubt it's on anybody's short list for the best KJV. For devotional reading (e.g. something like the Horner plan) it might be a good option for some folks. For example, those who are used to reading the NIV or ESV will be accustomed to a paragraphed format instead of the verse by verse format that is more commonly found in the KJV, NKJV and NASB.

Self pronouncing text is another option that is basically a love/hate feature. Some versions like the Brevier Blackface go to the lengths of putting pronunciation marks on the name of Jesus.


----------



## David

The best KJV I've seen (and had the pleasure to own) is the R L Allan Ruby. I love the smaller/thicker size of Bibles like this, but I know a lot of people don't. You may want to check out the review on Bible Design Blog to get a better look at it.


----------



## Pilgrim

JM said:


> http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/trinitarian-bible-society-bibles-44143/#post598556
> 
> 
> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a KJV that will primarily be used for devotional purposes, the Trinitarian Bible Society editions that include the Metrical Psalms are hard to beat with regard to content as well as price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one I have! It's the best Bible I own.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/trinitarian-bible-society-bibles-44143/#post596698
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/trinitarian-bible-society-bibles-44143/#post598556
Click to expand...



I like it a lot too, even though it has a few flaws that probably would have caused me to have returned it if it hadn't only cost $32. 

I'm interested to see the new TBS editions you blogged about a while back. The Westminster edition sounds particularly promising. They are in the process of updating their website as well. 

You can find vintage KJV Bibles on eBay from time to time, sometimes at pretty good prices. The binding and materials used in a typical Bible of a few decades ago was evidently much better than the norm today. I'm still kicking myself for not picking up a Zondervan Longprimer a few months ago that was probably from the 1970's and appeared to be in like new condition.


----------



## jandrusk

I personally would recommend a Geneva bible for two reasons:

(1) The extensive marginal notes that were included to instruct the common folk. 

(2) For this position of King James, "These strongly Protestant notes so infuriated King James that he considered it "seditious" and made its ownership a felony. James I was particularly worried about marginal notes such as the one in Exod 1: 19, which allowed disobedience to Kings." 

See The Geneva Bible for more details. 

1599 Geneva Bible Bonded Leather


----------



## PuritanZealot

If you look in antique shops and on auction sites you can usually pick up good quality Victorian editions or Edwardian ones for really cheap. My Matthew Henry commentary, with marginal notes and translators notes etc was £30 (roughly $20) and is massive, in good condition and really nice.


----------



## amg

I would highly recommend _either _one of the A.V.'s which TBS puts out, as the Bibles they produce are among the finest available, _or_, the Cambridge Concord Wide-Margin Reference Bible (KJ766XM), which does include the translators preface. I own a few Bibles from TBS, including Beza's 1598 Received Text, which I use, or at least try to use, for anything New Testament (I'm only a 3rd semester Greek student), and the Cambridge Bible I mentioned is what I use for preaching, teaching and personal devotional time with the Lord. I like the Cambridge Bible because of the spacious margins and room for notes in the back of the Bible as I like to add my own thoughts to the margin and I am working on copying the Psalter into the back section of my Bible.

Trinitarian Bible Society
Cambridge Concord Wide-margin Reference Bible (KJ766XM)


----------

